# My new pup. Titan



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

*Titan / New Pup / update 7-22-15*

Well I have had puppy fever for a while and with every thing going on I felt like I deserved to get me a nice gift. Plus the wife said its my early 10 year anniversary gift lol. Picked him up last night and got him home. Our other boy Rampage has taken a liking to him already even though he just chills and whines lol. Well here are a few pics and you can see the look on Rampages face when we got him home. he was like what do we have here? lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Couldn't be cuter. Glad we didn't have to wait for pictures, LOL. Love those blue eye with his coat color but my guess is that they will change as he gets older. Thanks for sharing your happy experience with us silver281gt. 

Joe


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

jttar said:


> Couldn't be cuter. Glad we didn't have to wait for pictures, LOL. Love those blue eye with his coat color but my guess is that they will change as he gets older. Thanks for sharing your happy experience with us silver281gt.
> 
> Joe


Well I sure hope they dont change lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

VERY cute.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Very very Gorgeous !!! nice ears too !! . Congrats.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Btw, it was a nice gift from your wife !!! i guess that my last gift from my wife was a belt... almost used it on her back. lol ;-) j/k


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing him!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

He's sure very nice thanks for sharing...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cute lil pup!


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Well this morning was good. Titans 1st trip to the vet. Clean bill of health and looks good.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!! Love the wrinkles. Thanks for sharing


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

So its been a little while since i posted any of my boy Titan. Titan he is becoming. Its been a different experience then we have with Rampage for sure. Rampage has been calm since day 1 when we brought him home. Titan was alot more rowdy and didn't really like to be held to long or any thing. He is now starting to turn into a sweet little pup. He hated the lease when 1st put on him. Now I can walk him and he is good. We took him to the vet when he was 5 months old about 2 weeks ago and he weighed 45.4 pounds. Rampage is 5 and wieghed 67 pounds. Those 2 get along great. Couldnt be happier with our choice in Titan.

The last picture is of Rampage. My wife always blame my Titan for digging. Well I caught her Rampage dirty nosed lol.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

wow, he is a big guy. Great looking though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Titan is looking fantastic! what a great face. So fun to watch them grow. a Titan size dog for sure. LOL. 

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Titan is such an adorable puppy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He went from cute little on to big ol one! Nice dogs


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Been awhile.. Here is Titan Napping..
Caught them sleeping. guess Titan was keeping a leg on Rampage to make sure he didnt get away lol..
And then there is the way he gets off the cough. Its like he is stretching cause he will do that for about 30 seconds to a minute lol..


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

silver281gt said:


>


lol I love this pic.
Thanks for sharing. Both dogs are looking great. Titan is a very handsome boy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new pictures silver281gt. They are both looking fantastic.

Joe


----------

